# valet parking in Miami Beach



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Has anyone had experience with using valet in Miami Beach ( hotel valet)? 
I will be passing through there for a few days and was trying to figure out how to deal with the situation. There are no real parking options other than valet there. 
Can they be trusted? I am driving down from Canada and have no time to deal with random dings or mistakes. I even looked to find a hotel that has the garage in the building  .
Has anyone went through the Miami Beach chaos ? Should I just park elsewhere and take an uber ? Airport ? 

Any suggestions from Locals are welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I've had a valet deal with my car before...valet mode gives me peace of mind. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## DA3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Id stay clear of the Miami Strip with your vehicle (esp if you worry about it) I had my car dented while staying on ocean drive only to ask valet and they had no idea (nor could they understand english)


----------



## rad1027 (May 4, 2019)

I second what @DA3 stated. I was born and raised in Miami. Miami Beach is very busy (depending what part you go to) and it is easy to get your car dinged if you dont park in the right spot. If you have to take your car there, parallel parking on the street is good and Im not sure why you couldn't find a parking garage. There are plenty of them.


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

thanks for your input ! 
I am staying at the grand beach hotel, and they are a bit more north and appear to have a garage in the building. But its valet only. So its either that or i drive down to the main part of south beach and park in one of public garages... not sure which is safer... 
Also i have been maniacally rehearsing how to politely explain how a tesla works to the valet without insulting them ( i know, i know... paranoia is not a good thing )


----------



## rad1027 (May 4, 2019)

Yeah, I personally don’t trust valet drivers especially in Miami. South Beach is pretty hectic. My advice, find a parking garage that you can self park and park in a corner spot. It’ll minimize the risk for dings and no one else is driving your car. You’re not being paranoid, you’re being careful.


----------

